# Sunday's.



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

They are a waste of a flippin day.
Bloody depressing.
Wish i said the " F" word cos i could really do to use it in conection with sunday.


----------



## master_t (Sep 23, 2002)

and it doesn't help with it raining constantly either


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Sunday is a great day.

Great day for spending 2 hours kipping on the sofa, because you got home at 7 o'clock in the morning, and didn't want to wake her up before 9 am. Coffee in bed darling? Â ;D

Out for a walk (in the p*****g) rain, but who cares, the pub awaits for us at the end of the walk.

Brunch is on the go, and it's only 3.30. After that, plenty of time to catch up on sleep on the sofa infront of the TV before the evening begins.

Cheer up Granny Â


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Sunday can't be as a bad a day as a working day.

But getting dark at 4 and constant rain don' t help things.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Where are you all living : it's beautiful weather up here: sunny with 1/3 cloud covering, lovely sun sets and clear, frosty nights: brilliant ;D

Cumon, Carol, Sunday's are great: think of all the gardening you can do on a Sunday; and go to the gym, do the washing and ironing, clean the house, have all the family around for a mega meal, clean again when they are gone .... and so much more to do :


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Well today my hubby and I took our 2 and half year old out along with our 5 year old sons for a lovely carvery . We all came home full and in happy spirits, I lit the candles in the lounge and we watched the tele and my boys braught their duvet covers down so we all snuggled up on the sofa. I found it really lovely and relaxing and almost christmasy too . Some may think we are boring doing this but I actually love sundays like this. Sundays are what you make them I think


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

You had a nice day , it sounds like.
I just have this thing about Sundays.
Bit like PMT but for Sundays.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Yes Sundays can be a bit depressing in winter months . At least in the hot summer we can all sun bath or have a fabby BBQ . Hubby used to do a BBQ every other Sunday in our household in the summer [smiley=chef.gif]. Now the winter months are here we go out for a carvery instead so it gives me a break from cooking


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

Most Sundays are just a blur following on from Saturday nights [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=crowngrin.gif]


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Most Sundays are just a blur following on from Saturday nights [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=crowngrin.gif]


She indoors been poking your eyes out again in her sleep


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I wish it was still Sunday .

I don't like Mondays


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Tell me why.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

I want to shoot, the whole day down ;D :-/


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

arrrr-arrrrr-arrrr-arrr-arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgh!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

The silicon chip inside my head..


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Has it been switched to overload?


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Nobody's gonna go to skool today.......


----------



## ColwynC (Sep 8, 2003)

she's gonna make them stay at home......


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> I wish it was still Sunday .
> 
> I don't like Mondays


Are you bob geldof?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Are you bob geldof?


No, Michael Hutchence and I've done Kylie.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> No, Michael Hutchence and I've done Kylie.


See, now if you'd said you were Bob, I would have believed you. You just went too far with that last post...


----------

